# Reformed Church in San Antonio, Texas?



## xirtam

Does anyone know of a Reformed church in San Antonio, Texas? I have a friend who is in the military. He and his family will be moving there soon. 


In Christ,


----------



## Pergamum

Check out Grace Community Church at I'll Be Honest | Christian Videos | illbehonest.com with Pastor Timothy Conway. Very evangelistic and a good community of folks.


----------



## Tim

I have two Psalm-singing Presbyterian churches in that area on my listings website (see my signature).


----------



## Alan D. Strange

There is an established OPC in San Antonio and a church plant to the Northeast. 

The Rev. Nathan Hornfeld is the pastor of Grace OPC (San Antonio, TX). He's an excellent pastor and preacher. I would highly recommend that you check out Grace:
Grace Orthodox Presbyterian Church - San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## au5t1n

Depending on where in San Antonio, they may be close enough to come visit us in New Braunfels. Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church | of New Braunfels, TX


----------



## Edward

A couple of PCA churches - one on the north side, the other far north. 

Faith PCA

Redeemer Presbyterian Church - San Antonio, TX

You haven't given us much to go on. Air Force tends to be southwest, Army is northeast. San Antonio is the 7th largest city in the country, edging out Dallas to be the second largest in Texas.


----------



## GoodTreeMinistries.com

I would recommend Grace Community Church 
Website: Grace Community Church | San Antonio, Texas | gccsatx.com

Here is a great church finder resource link: SermonAudio.com - Our Broadcasters


----------



## Edward

GoodTreeMinistries.com said:


> Here is a great church finder resource link: SermonAudio.com - Our Broadcasters



Not sure that I'd agree. That will pull up Dispensationalists, FVers, and assorted others mixed in with some good choices. 

There are better tools out there, depending on what one is looking for. But as I noted above, we don't know what is being sought.


----------



## xirtam

Thank you all. This is great. They are in the army.


----------



## Edward

Probably Fort Sam Houston or Brooke Hospital, then, although there are some other possible locations in the area. Should be a pretty nice location, although San Antonio is usually considered an Air Force town. 

Important if they have school aged children don't home school, and aren't familiar with Texas - school district boundaries don't follow municipal boundaries. And school districts are more important that cities when scouting locations. 

Presbyterian or Congregational? Dip or sprinkle? EP or hymns? Traditional or Rock bands?


----------



## xirtam

Edward said:


> Probably Fort Sam Houston or Brooke Hospital, then, although there are some other possible locations in the area. Should be a pretty nice location, although San Antonio is usually considered an Air Force town.
> 
> Important if they have school aged children don't home school, and aren't familiar with Texas - school district boundaries don't follow municipal boundaries. And school districts are more important that cities when scouting locations.
> 
> Presbyterian or Congregational? Dip or sprinkle? EP or hymns? Traditional or Rock bands?



I will find out their exact location. The thing is, this family became close friends with us here in Korea. They came out of a health/wealth "gospel". Most recently, they have been listening to more reformed teachers. I would say that they are more contemporary, but that might be due to the prosperity gospel to which they formally prescribed. 

I think that they will be more open to hearing good bible teaching and preaching. That will open the doors to their preferences.

Thanks for your help. 

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam

He just message me that they will be at Fort Sam Houston.

I'll ask some more questions.


----------



## xirtam

He said,


> So I think dip and more modern music def with some hymns


.

But I suggested that he check out all of those that "ya'll" sent and see which ones are relatively close to his area and then check out their websites, email, call and visit. 

He said that he would. He is not there yet. He is on his one month break in between posts. Whatever the military term is for that...?


----------



## Edward

Hope they like Tex-Mex. Lots to see and do in the way of day trips from San Antonio.


----------

